# Holster; N frame revolver



## Ozzyzig87 (Sep 20, 2008)

Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been on in a while. I'm looking for a shoulder holster for my .357 n frame revolver (6 inch barrel). Does anyone know if there is a company that even makes them? I've found a few for a couple hundred bucks and is w/o a doubt not what i'm looking for.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

*Holster company list.*

You don't specify for what pupose it will be used. Is it to be concealed or open carry for hunting? 
Anyway P.M. sent.
Larry (drummin_man627)


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Ozzyzig87 said:


> Hey everyone, sorry I haven't been on in a while. I'm looking for a shoulder holster for my .357 n frame revolver (6 inch barrel). Does anyone know if there is a company that even makes them? I've found a few for a couple hundred bucks and is w/o a doubt not what i'm looking for.


Try the usual suspects. Galco Vertixle, Bianchi X15 etc..


----------

